# Books for starting puppies out right



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Not just puppies in general, but specifically, if you're looking to do SchH.  When I was looking into trailing, I picked up this book:

Search and Rescue Dogs: Training the K-9 Hero

and I really loved how it explains starting a puppy out with games early on. However, having decided that I'd like to do SchH with my dog, I'd much rather get started the right way, and I figure if a puppy starts off air scenting, it would probably be a difficult transition to keeping the nose on the ground.

Anyway, I was wondering if there were any good books out there that touch on all aspects of the sport and laying a good foundation as you raise your dog. Not necessarily focused on training specifics, but just general guidelines for everyday life.

For reference, I personally prefer training without correction collars and really utilizing markers for positive reinforcement, but I would think when it comes to puppy work, this would be a moot point, anyway, because you don't even start with corrections until a dog knows what it should be doing. Just thought it was a good bit of info to throw out.  Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great website with FREE info !

Schutzhund-Training.com - Clicker Training


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks!! There's even a link RIGHT at the top of the page about starting a puppy! haha

Side note, I've seen you post videos of your dogs in other threads, I absolutely love them.  Eventually, whenever the timing works out, I really would love a Wilhaus puppy!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, one question, though.... Why does it suggest getting a prong collar right off the bat for a puppy? I figure SchH or no, a dog is a dog is a dog and if you set your groundwork right, you wouldn't "need" one to control your dog. Here's exactly what it says:



> *6. Get a prong/pinch collar*
> Contrary to first thoughts, this is not a medieval torture device but a useful method of controlling a big strong dog, which your puppy will grow up to be. Get an experienced person to show you the correct way to use it. I generally use a prong collar as soon as the puppy is strong enough to pull me around (generally, around 6 months old).


Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

I have no problem with people using prongs, they're safer than chokes for a dog, but I just don't understand NEEDING one.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Not a book, but: Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home

There's a two-part class on Raising a Performance Puppy that is offered almost every session; Part 2 starts in October and then it'll cycle back to Part 1 again in December (along with IPO Fundamentals 1 - Obedience and Protection, which I audited last term, and which is also very much puppy-focused).

It's not cheap, but it is high-quality instruction and in line with your expressed preferences training-wise.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm glad you brought this topic up. So many people don't realize how easy it is to mess up a puppy. Create problems that could have been avoided. There is an art to raising puppies. Unfortunately most of us don't work enough puppies to truly become proficient at it. 

I'm a fan of "Schutzhund Obedience, Training in Drive"(one book) Written by Gottfried Dildei and Shelila Booth. Even they are starting with an older puppy (about a year) but it gives some great advice and tips on how to play with your puppy and build drives. Good luck!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm a fan of "Schutzhund Obedience, Training in Drive"(one book) Written by Gottfried Dildei and Shelila Booth. Even they are starting with an older puppy (about a year) but it gives some great advice and tips on how to play with your puppy and build drives. Good luck!


I was about to recommend this one too :thumbup:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also purely positive by Sheila Booth-I don't do schutzhund but am reading Control unleashed can't remember the author and Ruff Love Susan Garrett-will be starting The Perfect Puppy in 7 days -Dr Yin-don't have a puppy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

2nd Purely Positive training by Sheila Booth. It has a great puppy chapter and the whole book is great.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks so much, everyone! Funny enough, I already have most of those in my Amazon wish list.  haha! I guess I know which ones to order, now! Awesome! So excited, I'm such a reader.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> 2nd Purely Positive training by Sheila Booth. It has a great puppy chapter and the whole book is great.


I think I've asked the same about three times in this forum and never got answered, but I am hard headed and I'll try again...

What is the difference between the two books. Of Sheila Booth mentioned on this thread? Is it worth having both or the two content of one is basically covered in the other? 

I have "SchH Obedience" and it is one of My favorites.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wolfenstein said:


> I have no problem with people using prongs, they're safer than chokes for a dog, but I just don't understand NEEDING one.


You may not need one - Gryffon has had all his training on a flat, and I only use a prong for corrections during bite-work. But most six month olds are big enough and strong enough that you may just want to put a prong on them to keep them from pulling you around.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> You may not need one - Gryffon has had all his training on a flat, and I only use a prong for corrections during bite-work. But most six month olds are big enough and strong enough that you may just want to put a prong on them to keep them from pulling you around.


Well, if that's the case, I'm good.  I work as a groomer, and that toughens you up pretty quick! If I can keep a 120lb St. Bernard from pulling me around (believe me, she tried!) then I think I'll be fine! Haha!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm glad you brought this topic up. So many people don't realize how easy it is to mess up a puppy. Create problems that could have been avoided. There is an art to raising puppies. Unfortunately most of us don't work enough puppies to truly become proficient at it.
> 
> I'm a fan of "Schutzhund Obedience, Training in Drive"(one book) Written by Gottfried Dildei and Shelila Booth. Even they are starting with an older puppy (about a year) but it gives some great advice and tips on how to play with your puppy and build drives. Good luck!


I recommend that book as well. And training the behavior by Gary Patterson. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

In response to the prong question, here is something to think about. Chances are, that you will need one at some point. I like to put one on my young puppies. Even as young as 8 weeks. No, it's not used that young but they wear it often. Then when they are older and I need it, they are already used to wearing. Also, it can help with dogs getting collar wise. "That's not the collar that hurts me, it has been here the whole time". I have actually seen a dog think the fur saver was the correction collar, not the pinch. The dog was never corrected unless the fur saver was on. Made trialing easy since the dog had on the "mean" collar hahaha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

